# IUPC placement-Intre-Uterine Pressure Catheter



## bonnyr (Nov 1, 2010)

Help!  Does anyone have a suggestion for the placement of an Intra-Uterine Pressure Catheter by other than the delivering physician?  The best I can come up with is 59899, unlisted proceduer, maternity care and delivery.  Also, since I've read you should put a dollar value relative to the time & diffuculty of the procedure, any suggestions on how to calculate this amount would alos be greatly appreciated.
Thank you,
Bonny


----------

